# Caster Sugar replacement



## Carina1962 (Mar 25, 2013)

If a recipe calls for 250g of caster sugar, would you replace the same amount with sweetner or would you use less and if so, approx how much?  thanks


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 25, 2013)

Cakes do need a certain amount of real sugar for the chemistry to work properly.  I'd go for something like 'Half Spoon', which is sugar combined with sweetener.  Read the packet for the weight adjustment - the sweetener element is much lighter.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2013)

9 ozs of sugar? - what the hell is that in?  Mind you there's half a pound in Mary Berry's Victoria sponge recipe - but an ordinary sponge, you'd get away with about half that.

At 99.5g carb to 100g weight of sugar, that's A LOT of carbs.

How many does it feed, whatever it is?  I mean if it made 12 portions it might not be so bad, would it?


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 26, 2013)

trophywench: it was indeed the Mary Berry Victoria Sponge recipe which was on the BBC food website.  I wanted to try it but with that enormous amount of caster sugar, i was looking to change that.  I might try looking at other victoria sponges recipes as a few vary but hadn't thought about Half Spoon, i've seen this but never bought any.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2013)

Do check the carbs in it, oh I just have, it's the same LOL, 99.5g per 100g -  but you only use half as much in weight so it's half as much carbs too -  and do add the extra bicarb as recommended by Tate & Lyle - as Lee Lee said, the chemical reaction isn't the same and you won't get the 'rise' from it otherwise.

You could try a fatless sponge instead  - eg

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/7229/my-mothers-fatless-sponge


----------

